# Possible pregnancy



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

This is not for one of my rats. One of my friends recently bought rats from a pet store. (I know those are bad and if I had known she was interested in getting rats I would have referred to the rescue are by). 
She just messaged me asking if I knew anything about pregnant rats because she thinks that one of her girls may be pregnant because they were keeping the boys and the girls in with each other at the store. 
This saturday my friend will have had her two girls for 3 weeks.
I don't know how old they are and neither does she. 
Her other female has shown no signs. 
I attached a picture of the one girls belly. 
Do any of you think she is pregnant?
If so, how should we progress?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't get why she would buy them if they were being kept with boys  That would mean they were almost definitely pregnant.

Yes she is prob pregnant. If she had her for 3 weeks she should give birth any minute. Their pregnancy lasts about 21 days.
She could rush her to the vet to have the pregnancy ended right now. 

If not she needs to move her into her own cage, I highly suggest a bin cage. 

Some helpful links for the babies development & sexing:
http://www.afrma.org/babyratdevdaily.htm
http://tigertailrattery.weebly.com/growth-picture-journal.html
http://ratguide.com/breeding/baby_development/birth_to_weaning.php
http://mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2/?p=42
my pages:
http://www.onceuponamischief.com/sexing
http://www.onceuponamischief.com/baby-development


bin cage:
http://www.onceuponamischief.com/#!How-to-make-a-bin-cage/yqplu/57b158f40cf2a28cd69e0068


----------



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

Moonkissed, she admitted that they were an impulse buy and that she didnt even think about a possible pregnancy. I told her that she needs to take them to the vet in general to get them Seoul tested. She just started a new job and is saving up money for that. 
Since I have the most rat experience out of everyone she knows, I am going to be assisting in their care and rehoming as well as passing on knowledge I get from the forum 
She already has placement for two of the babies once they are born. 
Now we need to wait and see how many are born


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

Suggesting to end a pregnancy that isn't in the very early stages imo is dangerous and I find this advice not very helpful when it is being suggested to everyuone who has a pregnant rat. I hope everything worked out.


----------

